

I'minlikewithyou (YC S06) changes name to OMGPOP, welcomes with 3-D panda - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/gaming-startup-iminlikewithyou-changes-name-to-omgpop-2009-3

======
biohacker42
That's a wise move.

Every time I saw a reference to I'minlikewithyou I was thinking dating site.

